
CS PhD from UC Davis, Failed Startup, Seeking Job - xxcode
I have a CS PhD from UC Davis and am looking for a job as a software engineer or a speech researcher. My project was desktop software for speech editing. I live in Berkeley, CA and am willing to relocate. US Citizen. Please email: milota@mindgrip.com
======
dkarapetyan
Just apply to the gazillion jobs out there. Why even bother advertising your
status on HN?

------
tebber82
7 years of college and you have no idea how to find a job on your own? or are
you just whining at how 'unfair' your situation is?

------
jefflinwood
I'd suggest taking a look at the Hiring thread that comes out on 1/1/2016 to
see if there are any openings.

------
xxcode
Skills:

C++ Development (with some C++ 11 experience) Windows Development (Visual C++)
Javascript (some experience building reactive pages) learning Android. Speech
User Interface Expertise

------
czbond
Also try these:

angel.co hired.com

------
xxcode
Thank you.

